# Trolling Motor Stuff



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First it needs to be mounted on the front of the boat. Get a quick release mount in case you want to fly fish or keep it from being stolen. You may find you'll not like that TM after you start fishing with it. Can't see it if someone is on the front. Your smart to have the 24v as far as length just measure or get the longest if your beach fishing
Let see some pictures


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Its going to be on the front of the boat with a quick release. Previously owned a Xi5 on my Strike and was extremely happy with it. I was planning on mounting like Honson did on his HPXS (picture below). Thanks for the input @permitchaser !











permitchaser said:


> First it needs to be mounted on the front of the boat. Get a quick release mount in case you want to fly fish or keep it from being stolen. You may find you'll not like that TM after you start fishing with it. Can't see it if someone is on the front. Your smart to have the 24v as far as length just measure or get the longest if your beach fishing
> Let see some pictures


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have had a 55-pound thrust Xi5 with 48-inch shaft (non-GPS) for about 1.5 years now. I'm running it off a dedicated Odyssey battery, which I charge with a solar panel. It's mounted on a quick-release mount on the bow of my BT Mosquito (18 feet long).

Used it most of the day yesterday fishing in a tournament and the indicator light never left full charge. Fighting wind all day long. When I plugged it back in the solar panel showed 12+ volts. The motor has plenty of zip on high, although I tend to run it on the slowest speeds possible to keep noise at a minimum.

If you're beach fishing for tarpon and on it all day long, the 24-volt system is probably the way to go. But if you plan to mix it up with poling, have limited space and want to keep battery weight to a minimum, consider going with 12 volts. Have yet to drain the battery on mine during a full day. Always followed the rule of having more power rather than not enough with outboards, but it's a fine line with the extra weight of a second battery in a TPS.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> Its going to be on the front of the boat with a quick release. Previously owned a Xi5 on my Strike and was extremely happy with it. I was planning on mounting like Honson did on his HPXS (picture below). Thanks for the input @permitchaser !
> 
> View attachment 10595


I like that mounting setup, I've been doing a lot of research lately as I'm leaning towards putting a trolling motor on the skiff I'm building now. I was thinking of mounting it on the left side of the bow in a straight line like that one is, as I could run the motor with my left hand and hold my fly rod in my right. However, I tend to strip my line back and to the left, outside my left foot, and it may be a tangling issue, especially when I'm not running the motor. Maybe putting it on the right like the photo is a better option, run the motor with my right hand with my fly rod in the left, and then switch hands to cast. The benefit obviously being that where I strip line to would be clear deck space. It will be a hand comtrolled motor, but I'm also working on a setup to remotely release a stake out pole on the stern from the bow by pulling a rope. I was planning to put that on the left side to be out of the way when push poling. Putting the motor on the right may make things a juggling match. Thoughts?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am left handed have my TM on the right. I usually take the TM off while fly fishing. Mine is a tiller and using a stripping basket helps keep the line in one place


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i use a towel over the trolling motor, i like to keep it mounted for moving in between poling spots


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> i use a towel over the trolling motor, i like to keep it mounted for moving in between poling spots


That's I good idea I'd just have to remember to bring a towel that size


----------

